# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Hồi tưởng Sapa

## yeuhanoi

Nhân dịp đang rảnh rỗi,công ty tớ tổ chức 1 chuyến du lịch Sapa. Mọi người hưởng ứng liệt nhiệt, thế là kế hoạch đưa ra tuần trước ngay tuần sau đã thành hiện thực. Ai nấy đều háo hức hỏi nhau kinh nghiệm đi Sapa thế nào, chú ý đi ra sao. Mấy ngày gần đi Sapa cả công ty cứ nhộn nhịp cả lên vì vấn đề này, nhìn mặt ai cũng vui hơn hớn.
Rồi cũng đến ngày đi. He, mọi người hẹn nhau 7h tối có mặt ở ga Trần Quý Cáp để 7h40 có mặt trên tàu, thế mà thấy ai cũng đến sớm thế. Ui, cái cảm giác sắp đến Sapa làm mọi người cả đêm trên tàu không chợp mắt được, thế là ngồi tán phét rôm rả. 
Sau 8 tiếng ngồi trên tàu cuối cùng cũng đến ga Lào Cai. Ai nấy đều uể oải bước xuống sau 1 đêm trên tàu. Đứng lớ ngớ một góc, mấy anh lái xe chèo kéo đi xe. Mọi người nhất trí để tớ ra gọi xe lên khách sạn. mình thì chỉ biết giá chứ cái khoản gọi xe, nhìn mặt mấy anh thì tớ kém lắm, chỉ thấy anh nào đẹp trai là gọi thôi  :hehe: . Tớ quyết định kéo theo 1 anh trong công ty ra gọi xe cùng. Hai anh em đi 1 đoạn, gặp ngay 1 chú phụ xe hiền lành đứng đợi khách. Hỏi han 1 lúc, 2 anh em quyết định đi ngay xe này. Hiii, được cái tớ biết giá xe rồi nên trao đổi cũng nhanh ( cứ 50k/ người là ok). Cả bọn xếp hành lý lên xe thẳng tiến về khách sạn River sideII. Đường lên Sapa quanh co, nhiều khúc cua, tớ ngồi trên xe thôi mà cảm giác như xe nghiêng đến nơi, ghê thế. Ngồi trên xe ngắm cảnh Sapa trong sương sớm đẹp ghê.


_Cảnh sương sớm sapa_Lên đến khách sạn, tớ chỉ muốn ngủ 1 giấc cho đã, cả đêm trên tàu không ngủ được mà. Mặc mấy tên cùng phòng hò hét, tớ kệ, đi ngủ cái đã. Đến 9h mọi người về, mấy đứa cùng phòng rủ nhau đi ngắm Sapa 1 lúc. Mấy đứa đến khu hướng dẫn du lịch Sapa tự sướng 1 tí  :Big Grin: 



Đến trưa mọi người về khách san kéo nhau đi ăn. Tớ biết quán Anh Dũng thức ăn rất ngon mà giá cả cũng phải chăng lắm. Tớ thấy món nào cũng ngon cả. Hiii. Mà quán này đông khách lắm, ra muộn một chút là có món đã hết nhẵn rồi.


_Quán Anh Dũng_


_ Sau bữa chiến còn lại cái hiện trường thế này đây_
Chưa kịp nghỉ ngơi mọi người lại quyết định đi Hàm Rồng chơi luôn, không có ăn xong là lại nằm khèo thì lỡ hết kế hoạch đi chơi. Giữa trưa nắng mọi người rồng rắn ké nhau lên Hàm Rồng. Sao mà vé Hàm Rồng đắt thế, năm ngoái còn 30k/ người, năm nay tăng lên tới 100k/ người. Cái vụ này tớ đã được chuẩn bị tinh thần trước về giá cả rồi nhưng đối diện với giá vé này tớ vẫn phải nhăn mặt thật sự. Í ẹ sao mà đắt thế??? Lên Hàm Rồng mùa này tớ công nhận chẳng có hoa hoét mấy đâu, không được đẹp như mùa xuân đâu, nhưng được cái thời tiết dễ chịu, cây cối vẫn có lá  :Big Grin: 
Đi khám phá Hàm Rồng, bọn tớ tha hồ làm dáng chụp ảnh, máy ảnh cứ gọi là bấm lia lịa. Đúng hôm lên Hàm Rồng có biểu diễn văn nghệ, mọi người kéo nhau đi xem văn nghệ trên đó. Ui, có 30 phút biểu diễn thôi ah, xem chưa kịp có hứng. hic. Nhưng được cái có tiết mục múa sạp cũng hay lắm, mấy tên trong công ty kéo nhau lên đó nhảy sạp cũng hay ra phết.
 Nhảy sạp
Và tớ tận mắt được chiêm ngưỡng núi Hàm Rồng 

_Núi Hàm Rồng_

Và lúc cả bọn lên cổng trời, tớ chụp được cảnh ở dưới đẹp cực.


Đấy, lên điểm cao nhất rồi và giờ là đi xuống và về, Hàm Rồng trong  sự khám phá của bọn tớ thấy nó nhỏ nhỏ thôi ah.
Ra về rồi cả lũ còn tiếc nuối muốn chụp ảnh, khám phá nữa….
Đấy thế mà loanh quanh mà hết cả buổi chiều, tớ cùng mọi người về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi để chuẩn bị đi ăn tối. Một bữa lẩu cá hồi được đánh chén sạch sẽ, bữa ăn tối hôm nay ngon ghê cơ. Tớ công nhận cá hồi đúng là đặc sản Sapa, bạn nào đi Sapa nên ăn thử cá hồi một lần cho biết mùi vị. Đang ăn thì mất điện, may mà vài phút sau thì có điện không thì có mà ngồi khóc.
Ui lúc về gặp mưa to mới khổ chứ, đứng bắt xe mãi không có, nhìn mấy cái xe cứ lao đi trước mặt mà thấy ngao ngán ngao ngán. Maĩ lúc sau may mắn gặp được xe của đoàn khách đi du lịch cho đi nhờ, không chắc mọi người và tớ  thành chuột lột hết. Híc, khách sạn cũng mất điện, chẳng làm gì được ngoài ngủ. 
Đấy ngày đầu tiên trên Sapa của công ty tớ là thế đấy. Chẹp, thế mà tớ cứ dự định này nọ. Thôi thì để mai khám phá Sapa. Giờ tạm ngừng viết không mỏi hết cả tay rồi. Sao hôm nay nhiều cảm xúc thế không biết  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## thuty

Có năng khiếu trở thành nhà văn đấy  :cuoi:

----------


## bunocnong

anh Hiếu ăn khẻo vãi , còn thừa mỗi miếng thịt mỡ

----------

